# Do you blow out your neighbors?



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I live in an enclosed 155 residence community with 3/4 acre lots and 3000' sq. ft. plus houses. And about 1/4 of the residents have snow blowers. Clearing out your walk and drive is typically a 20 minute exercise. What strikes me as odd is how is the typical property line behavior of my neighbors. What do I mean? I have a couple of neighbors (2 blocks away) who apparently disagree on where their actual property line lies. So in snow season there is always a 3 foot patch of snow separating their properties (even though they both have snow blowers). In the spring, it will be a 3 foot wide patch of troll grass. 

There are 3 snow blower owners on my street and I am the only one who blows out other home owners drives/walks (on my block). My non-snow blower neighbors all have front facing drives. So blowing couldn't be easier. I live near the end of a cul-de-sac. So I typically take my blower for a walk down around the cul-de-sac and back across the other side of the street (clearing driveways as I go). So I typically do about 6 houses in addition to mine. It just seems odd and selfish the snow blower behavior in my neighborhood. Don't they realize that you don't get your money's value thru such infrequent use?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I do my neighbors just because when I am done with mine it is just getting good and warmed up. that and I have have to much time on my hands. also. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_whistling::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Agreed my blower is barely warmed up doing one drive.


----------



## tarring (Jan 14, 2017)

I do the same i'll spend 30 min. doing mine, and usually i'll blow the plow bank to help them out. Had my neighbor in front try my SB last week and he went out and bought one just like it ( lol ). Luv spending that extra time outside.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't unless I get paid. They don't do anything for me and just the opposite. When I had only one blower and it broke, I was out shoveling. Those with snowblowers did not come over, and they don't help others. Next door neighbor is 10 yrs younger, when I was 38 I did his sidewalk with my Gravely for 3 yrs for free, as a neighborly courtesy. I never got a thank you. Then it broke so I shoveled mine leaving his alone for him to do. We talked, he felt since I did his for 3 yrs I was obligated now to shovel to his. Now I almost always do mine before he does his. He throws his snow on to mine. I clear my parking spaces along the curb, he throws snow there. His children play ball, throwing it against my house because it's higher than his and has no windows. He says I can't ask his kids to stop because they are not my kids, but it's my house! Doesn't matter, it's not your kids. I've gone out 50 times in an hour or two, kids walk away, I walk inside, they walk back. My wife told me not to call the police. We have dozens of broken shingles besides broken windows on the front, broken bird bath, shrubs crushed.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

It is unfortunate you have such crappy neighbors. I am blessed in that there is only one butt plug that resides on my street. And even more fortunate that they do not live next door.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

I only moved into my neighbourhood a year ago, the yammie wasn't running yet, so all last season I had to shovel. The adjacent neighbour on my side has a snowblower, another 2 houses down purchased one this year I believe, and the neighbour across the street has one also yet no one helps anyone else except me, I don't really get it. :icon_scratch:

I'm here eager for a bit of snow to go out and have some fun plus feel good helping out someone in need and if anything see a smile on their face and hear a kind hearted thank you. If they want to pay for a $6 tank of gas well all the better but I'm not looking to make money nor am I asking for handouts. I guess it comes down to if I do one I have to do them all mindset and you're the bad guy if you help one person and not the other. I seen one guy two houses up last time digging out for an hour or more stopping at times, watching me while taking a break, perhaps a look of anticipation that I'll roll up the street and end his misery from the last storm. I would have but I was busy doing mine, my adjacent neighbour with a large driveway and only a shovel then it was loading up the Element to dig out family and friends. Guess who's getting a hand next time, that guy!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I don't unless I get paid. They don't do anything for me and just the opposite. When I had only one blower and it broke, I was out shoveling. Those with snowblowers did not come over, and they don't help others. Next door neighbor is 10 yrs younger, when I was 38 I did his sidewalk with my Gravely for 3 yrs for free, as a neighborly courtesy. I never got a thank you. Then it broke so I shoveled mine leaving his alone for him to do. We talked, he felt since I did his for 3 yrs I was obligated now to shovel to his. Now I almost always do mine before he does his. He throws his snow on to mine. I clear my parking spaces along the curb, he throws snow there. His children play ball, throwing it against my house because it's higher than his and has no windows. He says I can't ask his kids to stop because they are not my kids, but it's my house! Doesn't matter, it's not your kids. I've gone out 50 times in an hour or two, kids walk away, I walk inside, they walk back. My wife told me not to call the police. We have dozens of broken shingles besides broken windows on the front, broken bird bath, shrubs crushed.


Nobody can use you for a floor mat without your permission. As a property owner and homeowner you have rights. Use them. Video the little bundles of joy who are bouncing balls off your house and let Daddy know you *will* turn it into the authorities if you have to. There is absolutely no excuse for this behaviour.

I blow out my neighbors but I feel under 0 obligation to do it. If I don't feel like doing it I don't. But... actually, I do feel a little obligated. .. they are mostly all older than I and one just had a hip replacement and has bad ankles also. Something else I think about it that one day I may be the one who needs help.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Boy... it is amazing to me... how LAZY people are in this world. :icon-deadhorse:

PRIORITIES... If you buy a house, you have to maintain it. It does not happen by itself. People do not say thank you for doing a good deed for them? UNREAL! 

A 3' area is left between neighbors properties? Are you kidding me? Again I say... how lazy are people in this world? 

I am getting older every year just like everyone else. Things are getting just... a little harder to do every year. But the snow isn't getting any lighter, just heavier. As I posted in another thread, my neighbors putt putt broke last week and he couldn't clear his property and he started clearing by shoveling. I told him not to bust his kielbasa and that I would take care of it. And he is 10 plus years older then me. I had to help him. The next day I couldn't get enough thank you's from them. What was I going to do, not help him and make him break his back clearing? No way. You do things that you have to do. Did I really want to do it, no. I was beat and tired as it was. Plus I usually go over on to their property to clear any way. But one thing I did not do doing that storm was go over to the next property. I was just too **** tired and you just can not do everyone's property. But I did help my neighbor on the opposite side. 

Kids throwing a ball up against my house? Are you kidding? You bet the cops would have been called, that is... if it even needed to be done. :smiley-whacky017:


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

Our neighborhood has a saying - "We help out during emergencys, but not for maintenance" We have to. It's easy to get into trouble here. Our area was recently pounded with heavy snowfall. I'd guess about 8 ft over two weeks. I cleared driveways, multiple times, for 2 women, each living alone and trying to hand shovel. Both are new to the area and thought shoveling snow would be fun, even though, I had explained to them that they needed either a sno blower or clearing service.

Now, whenever they hear my blower start, they each come outside, grab a shovel, and stare at me. So, if it's a foot or more, I help. If not, they shovel.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't think I have ever just blown out my own driveway. Not many blowers on my street and several older couples. Last Monday morning we woke up to about 6-8 inches of snow. I got up at 4:45 instead of my normal 6am to clear out so I could get to work. By 6:45 I was back in the house after clearing my driveway, walkways, path to my shed and woodpile and 4 other driveways surrounding my property. I don't think my neighbours minded being woke up early on a snow day after seeing all their snow gone. 

...and no, I've never been paid to clear out a driveway. I have received a 6-pack, wine, homemade cookies, etc. Bonus. 

In the midst of another nor'easter right now. Supposed to continue through tonight into tomorrow... Between a foot and foot and a half is expected... Just bring it...!!!


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I did - once. We had about a foot and a half and my neighbor usually does his own. I saw his wife starting to shovel at the eod and I just finished mine so I went over. She said her husband hurt his back and couldn't use the machine so I just started doing it. After about two minutes she went back in the house and never came out again to thank me or offer to refuel me. I don't bother anymore.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

wow08816 said:


> Agreed my blower is barely warmed up doing one drive.


Your snowblowers are warmed up within 1 minute of operation.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I feel for those with bad neighbors.

I generally don't hang around for a thank you. And I don't even speak to my neighbors or know their names. Did they appreciate my unsolicited help? They must have... Last year I sustained a serious back injury and am no longer able to perform any physical task other than walk. My neighbors all pitched in and shoveled my drive the entire winter season.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

All my neighbors know I fix mowers and blowers on the side out of home but none of them but one does his own repairs. For maintenance or repairs they have an on site service or have a friend with a pickup truck bring their snowblower, mowers they use their car, to area repair shops. If they bring them to someone else and want me to blow for free, forget about it, I'm charging!

I have an 85 yr old woman, neighbor, I do and charge her. The neighbors are upset at me and say I should do it for free because she's old and doesn't have alot of money they say. She has her social security, her monthly pension, gets her husband's pension, house is paid off, taxes are locked in, and she must have substantial savings because her son, who lives here in town, comes to see her once a year to get a $10,000 annual trust payment from her. Why should I do it for free if she has the funds to pay? I have maintenance, wear and tear, repairs.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I don't unless I get paid. They don't do anything for me and just the opposite. When I had only one blower and it broke, I was out shoveling. Those with snowblowers did not come over, and they don't help others. Next door neighbor is 10 yrs younger, when I was 38 I did his sidewalk with my Gravely for 3 yrs for free, as a neighborly courtesy. I never got a thank you. Then it broke so I shoveled mine leaving his alone for him to do. We talked, he felt since I did his for 3 yrs I was obligated now to shovel to his. Now I almost always do mine before he does his. He throws his snow on to mine. I clear my parking spaces along the curb, he throws snow there. His children play ball, throwing it against my house because it's higher than his and has no windows. He says I can't ask his kids to stop because they are not my kids, but it's my house! Doesn't matter, it's not your kids. I've gone out 50 times in an hour or two, kids walk away, I walk inside, they walk back. My wife told me not to call the police. We have dozens of broken shingles besides broken windows on the front, broken bird bath, shrubs crushed.


You need to man up and quit being a beta male. They're damaging your freakin' house and you just sit there and take it? Call the police and have them trespassed officially for starters.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I feel sad for anybody that has to pay $10K their child just to visit them. My guess is that if she doesn't pay, she doesn't get to see her grand children. My next door neighbor has a pair of "boys" (50ish) that are the same way. They only come around if there is money to be had or to admonish their mom for spending her money (like repairing the leaking roof). Time, kindness and contact to an old person are more important than money.


----------



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

I help some of my neighbors. When I am out of town, one of them will do my route. I hit about three to four neighbor driveways. There are those though that like the sound of shovel's. I kid you not, the one neighbor was like "hear that, thats the sound of shovels" well ok then, enjoy shoveling the wet snow as I'll skip past you. So there are a few out there.

As for the others, they paid for my new new auger gear box when it went after ten years (hit too many papers and such). All the others gift something, say thank you or give gas money. If they snarl, I don't help them.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

buffettck said:


> You need to man up and quit being a beta male. They're damaging your freakin' house and you just sit there and take it? Call the police and have them trespassed officially for starters.


I have a wife that says don't call, you don't want to have problems. I tell her we already have problems. They have 7 cars with kids cars and they park completely in front of our house, no room for our guests, plus we can't see driving forward out of our driveway. When there's a dead end next to our house they can use plus they can park across the street from their house as there's an empty lot. When they broke our front picture window, I knocked on the door, the parents mother and father were there, told them their grandchildren broke my picture window. The father came over when he got home and threaten me physically if I ever talked to his parents or his children ever again. Little did he know that I have had years of experience in MMA and am very proficient in self defense, boxing, krav maga, judo, BJJ, jui juitsu, jeet kun do, Kali, silat, been a training partner for several UFC fighters, served in special forces in Nam. I don't want to fight because I'm scared I might kill, or flip out and kill. Getting hit does not bother me, plus I have a very high pain tolerance. With all this said, my wife said we had planned to update and replace the window. So this sped things up rather than spending $200 for just the glass. I put plastic up, ordered the window, a month later I put it in. And the funny thing, ordered it from Home Depot where he works in the window dept! Got no discount of course nor did he offer his employees discount. This is where my wife wanted to go. We've been together 30 yrs, sometimes keeping peace is too much of an insult and suck up.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

4 of the 5 surrounding houses around me have been purchased by women over the last 3-5 years. The only one I blow for is the 89 year old across the street and a widow next to her on occasion.They offer me money every time but I won't accept a nickel. The rest have teenage kids that could use the exercise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

My neighborhood sphere of snowclearing influence has expanded some this year, from four to seven driveways. Most neighbors are seniors or older. All are happy to shovel when they can. But we got a lot of extra snow this year, so the biggest parts of their drives and walks were cleared.

Meanwhile, we have a hard-charging but sometimes bitter woman around the corner who's determined to not need any male help, to the point where she waved me off when I started doing at least the EOD berm as I went by. Allll rrrrighttt... A few days later another foot, and then two more, and more after that. The piles are big, hard shoveling after a bit, and there's a hand-shoveled path barely wide enough to get her car in and out. We'll host a whole-neighborhood gathering and feed everybody later in April. I can't wait to hear all about it.

My hope is that there's some pay-it-forward credit racking up somewhere. When I'm not up to the job anymore, here's hoping somebody will do this stuff for us.

----

A house a couple blocks away sold recently. The new owners are retiring transplants from warm country (SF Bay Area), but found the previous owners' little 18" two-stroke Toro single stage machine in the garage. He spent an hour (I learned later) or more trying to get it started, finally did, and walked around the four other houses on his circle clearing everyone's snow for them. Way to make a good impression on the neighborhood! But not a peep from any of them so far, even just to welcome them as new owners. Kinda makes you wonder sometimes. He told me he saw me shuttling around doing my neighbors' places and thought that everybody with a machine just took care of everybody else.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

My Ariens ST724 didn't want to start this year (I ended up re-powering with Predator 212 and selling to my dad). My elderly neighbor just bought a nice Ariens from another neighbor who moved away. He called me over one day so that I could show him how to use it. He now has declined to the point where he can barely move. We have a very good relationship.

Since my own unit didn't start, I asked to borrow his. While I was at it, I cleaned out his drive and the neighbor beyond him (a younger fella). Since then, the younger fella also borrows it, and cleans out all three of ours.

I haven't used a snow thrower but one time all season. It's a bummer but I have been busy working 6 days a week and have been happy to come home to a clean drive.

I have good neighbors all around. And a lot of them know that I am the neighborhood small engine repairman. As a result, I get plenty of work from my own neighborhood and I do charge a fair price.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> All my neighbors know I fix mowers and blowers on the side out of home but none of them but one does his own repairs. For maintenance or repairs they have an on site service or have a friend with a pickup truck bring their snowblower, mowers they use their car, to area repair shops. If they bring them to someone else and want me to blow for free, forget about it, I'm charging!
> 
> I have an 85 yr old woman, neighbor, I do and charge her. The neighbors are upset at me and say I should do it for free because she's old and doesn't have alot of money they say. She has her social security, her monthly pension, gets her husband's pension, house is paid off, taxes are locked in, and she must have substantial savings because her son, who lives here in town, comes to see her once a year to get a $10,000 annual trust payment from her. Why should I do it for free if she has the funds to pay? I have maintenance, wear and tear, repairs.



It is called character, respect, maturity, and common sense. That is why you should not charge some old widow.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Many of the people in our neighborhood have snow blowers. However, there are a few older folks who are not able and we don't see that often. So, we all lend a hand in blowing out their driveways, clearing the snow bank at their mailbox, etc.

For those who don't have snow blowers, someone is always willing to blow out their driveway. The guy next door had his blower break, so I offered him my extra machine. If someone is away, and it snows, they will usually come home to a clean driveway.

That's just the way it is where I live.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I used to do an awful lot of things for free and got nothing for it except yelled out by my wife for being a sucker and used. I want to be appreciated and am not so I stopped. My wife says I do too much for free, that I'm too nice.

I have a friend who I bike with. When he and his go to Florida or wherever for a couple of weeks I drive the 2 miles and open his garage, get his snowblower out, and do his sidewalk, sometimes his driveway. But this is rare as it doesn't seem to snow in for those 2 weeks he's away in February. I'm glad to do it as if I need to borrow his SUV to bring home a used blower I bought, he will, for a tank of gas. Fine.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> It is called character, respect, maturity, and common sense. That is why you should not charge some old widow.


It depends. What kind of person is she? She sure sounds like she could easily throw a $20 his way once a winter for gas. At least make an EFFORT. "Character, respect, maturity and common sense" goes both ways. If Bubba goes first, I sure as heck wouldn't clear old widow Hillary's driveway...


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

At 80 years old, you'll be lucky if you remember everything that you do right now.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> It is called character, respect, maturity, and common sense. That is why you should not charge some old widow.


Some people are offended when you won't take money. I help people with their berms and they try to pay me and I say I offered so we are square. Or I tell them I am an old boy scout and am supposed to do good turns daily. 

When they offer food, candy, beer , and wine , I gladly accept that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Big gut said:


> Our neighborhood has a saying - "We help out during emergencys, but not for maintenance" We have to. It's easy to get into trouble here. Our area was recently pounded with heavy snowfall. I'd guess about 8 ft over two weeks. I cleared driveways, multiple times, for 2 women, each living alone and trying to hand shovel. Both are new to the area and thought shoveling snow would be fun, even though, I had explained to them that they needed either a sno blower or clearing service.
> 
> Now, whenever they hear my blower start, they each come outside, grab a shovel, and stare at me. So, if it's a foot or more, I help. If not, they shovel.



That's funny. I live in the same area and I do the same thing. In emergencies, yes , we help. Some people expect it after awhile.

A neighbor moved in next door from the Bay area and I helped him with his berm a couple times when I saw him shovelling. Then when he heard my machine he would come out with his shovel, haha

I told him if he lived up here he needed a blower. He finally got a used one and I guess he didn't know what to look for because it broke after 2 tries.

Maybe i will help him , maybe not. My experience with rich Bay Area types hasn't been the greatest.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

There's a few neighbor's I would like to blow out of the neighborhood. :eeek:


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Perhaps I at a different a stage in my life than others.

But when I see someone shoveling a heavy snow fall, I simply head over with my blower (regardless of whether I'm outside or not). The make of their car, the size of their house, or the fact that they have a built in $10K Viking outdoor grill and I've never been invited to a BBQ doesn't come into play. 

Lending a hand is just that... aid with no strings attached. I have a blower and they don't. I don't care for the reasons why. Its takes up "n" minutes of my time (that I would otherwise wasted watching more TV), some $ in gas and a little more wear and tear on my blower. So what? It just means I can upgrade to that "new and improved" snow blower sooner. And I love new stuff! 

I'm not a good samaritan or trying earn points with anybody. This is just one of the very rare opportunities when I have something that somebody else doesn't. And I choose to share.

Does it bother me that some neighbors see me as the local blower guy and expect help? Quite the opposite.


----------



## cognoquest (Feb 15, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> When they offer food, candy, beer , and wine , I gladly accept that.


Agreed, my wife and I live in a great neighborhood and very lucky to have been part of it for the past 30 years. Our property bylaws requires that we all have minimum one acre lots to build, so ample space and big driveways. This is a place where we make our own candies for Halloween, our own maple syrup and we all like having a good party. I could go on for ever on this subject… did I say I was very lucky?

In regards to snow removal, neighbors and I prefer using the scoop, shovel and we will if we can. But sometimes we just need a bit of help, I own the snow blower, sometimes I help the neighbors, sometimes they borrow the snow blower, no need to ask to borrow it. We also share the maintenance of a homemade skating ring. I think my neighbors and I share a simple view of life: enjoy life and sharing makes it even better.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

wow08816 said:


> I live in an enclosed 155 residence community with 3/4 acre lots and 3000' sq. ft. plus houses. And about 1/4 of the residents have snow blowers. Clearing out your walk and drive is typically a 20 minute exercise. What strikes me as odd is how is the typical property line behavior of my neighbors. What do I mean? I have a couple of neighbors (2 blocks away) who apparently disagree on where their actual property line lies. So in snow season there is always a 3 foot patch of snow separating their properties (even though they both have snow blowers). In the spring, it will be a 3 foot wide patch of troll grass.
> 
> There are 3 snow blower owners on my street and I am the only one who blows out other home owners drives/walks (on my block). My non-snow blower neighbors all have front facing drives. So blowing couldn't be easier. I live near the end of a cul-de-sac. So I typically take my blower for a walk down around the cul-de-sac and back across the other side of the street (clearing driveways as I go). So I typically do about 6 houses in addition to mine. It just seems odd and selfish the snow blower behavior in my neighborhood. Don't they realize that you don't get your money's value thru such infrequent use?


I used to for payment as I do snow removal, but we no longer have time to do our neighbors, I have accounts I have to get to immediately. Plus around here in N.J. I don't like most of my neighbors.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

wow08816 said:


> Lending a hand is just that... aid with no strings attached. I have a blower and they don't. I don't care for the reasons why. Its takes up "n" minutes of my time (that I would otherwise wasted watching more TV), some $ in gas and a little more wear and tear on my blower. So what? It just means I can upgrade to that "new and improved" snow blower sooner. And I love new stuff!


That's how I feel most of the time. I bought a old machine in serious need of TLC, even after the amount of time and money I put into it I don't baby it when I'm doing my driveway or a neighbours. I bought it to use and abuse. If that means something breaks at times so be it. It's a snowblower, not a luxury car or antique. I might cringe a little more sucking up rocks or chunks of asphalt, like I've already done, if I had a brand new Yamaha but I don't.

I've met more of my neighbours this week digging out of the 71cm/68" of snow we had this week over 3 days and it's been great. One thing I've taken from reading these threads is to ask if they need or want help. Some people enjoy using their machines just like I do. The lady across the street usually shovels. I talked to her for the first time and asked if she wanted me to do hers but she was content shoveling until about an hour later she flagged me down on my way back from helping someone else up the street whom I just met and had a great conversation with. He knew Yamaha meant business, much like Honda, and he knew what a junk snowblower was and pointed out those that had them, lol. He was okay with paying in cash or beer as he's paid neighbours in the past, I said don't worry about it as he had the majority of it done by the time I arrived. I also got a good sense of who's who around me during our conversation. One has a large loader, as he works at snow clearing this time of year and digs out his drive and one next to him.

Since helping out the neighbour to the side of me several times, the neighbour across the street from her digs her out now which is very cool of him! Paying it forward I suppose. At one point when most everyone was out shoveling or snowblowing I noticed the majority were stopped watching me with my Yamaha in action, lol. It was a fun day and I got to met a lot of people but they also realize I can't help everyone that has a shovel in their hand either but if they came and asked I'd oblige.


----------



## rnlocnil (Feb 9, 2014)

I used to have a neighbor who was 70 years old, and a much earlier riser than me. Lots of times I'd get up and find out he'd already used his snowblower on my driveway. It was nice, though I was perfectly able to clear the moderately sized driveway myself. I made it clear that any time he needed a favor, all he needed to do was ask. But he never did. 

In my current neighborhood, everyone either has a plow service or is vigorous enough to shovel. A neighbor of mine used to get plowed in, before he got the snowplow service, so I'd get rid of the big snowbank so he could go to work and shovel when he got home. He was very appreciative for that and a couple of other favors, so I know I have someone to ask if I need something. I guess I live in a pretty good neighborhood, as the other neighbors shovel around the fire hydrant. 

I'm on a corner lot, so I have 150 feet or so of sidewalk to deal with, that gets plowed in. So that's usually enough for me. Many other sidewalks don't get shoveled out, but I think it's improving. The biggest problem is the huge piles of snow the plows leave at street corners. I think this time it was only 4 or 5 feet high on our corner, so eventually I got it done. If it gets high enough, I admit I give up.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Sblg43 said:


> ...I haven't used a snow thrower but one time all season.


Isn't it funny, I'm straight across Lake Michigan from you, separated by what...40-50 miles and I've already cleared close to 130" so far...and that's down a bit from normal years.

Strange what a body of water can do.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

mrfixit said:


> There's a few neighbor's I would like to blow out of the neighborhood. :eeek:


There should be a LOL button next to "Like this post" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

I recommend against snowblowing on anyone else's property without express permission from the owner/tenant to do so. You may think you are doing them a favor, but that isn't always the case.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, the water does change things a bit. I am right between Green Bay (the water, not the city) and Lake Michigan. We watch a storm coming over Wisconsin toward us but when it hits the waters of Green Bay, it usually changes to something else or dies down.


----------



## RedYeti (Dec 22, 2016)

Big gut said:


> Our neighborhood has a saying - "We help out during emergencys, but not for maintenance" We have to. It's easy to get into trouble here. Our area was recently pounded with heavy snowfall. I'd guess about 8 ft over two weeks. I cleared driveways, multiple times, for 2 women, each living alone and trying to hand shovel. Both are new to the area and thought shoveling snow would be fun, even though, I had explained to them that they needed either a sno blower or clearing service.
> 
> Now, whenever they hear my blower start, they each come outside, grab a shovel, and stare at me. So, if it's a foot or more, I help. If not, they shovel.


 You've got them trained like Pavlov's dogs.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

OK, I totally caved and reverse what I said. My neighbor, a good guy, had a heart attack. They put a stent in and it collapsed. Were going to get a noreaster in a few days (so they say) and I will go help him. The last noreaster, I did help a few neighbors. One did offer me money, which I declined. She followed up with a nice note and two bottles of wine. The new neighbors are much more appreciative than the old neighbors.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The last wet snowfall I was at work and when I got home the little old guy next to me cleared the end of the driveway for me LOL I usually do that for him but since there wasn't much and I was at work I think he wanted to pay me back, Although every time he sees me working on a snow blower he yells at me and says no fixing till next year... No more snow this year lol He's a funny 76 yr old but loves his yardwork including snow but I try and get the heavy EOD at least for him so he's not straining too much.


----------



## craquer (Dec 14, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *I do my neighbors just because when I am done with mine it is just getting good and warmed up. that and I have have to much time on my hands. *


+1 although I usually only do the EOD for the neighbours on my immediate right and left; almost 100% of the time their cars are in the driveway when I'm out blowing and I don't want to damage them so I stay plenty far enough away. I paid for the blower, I might as well use it, and I'm out there having fun doing it :icon-cheers:


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I did two of the neighbor's driveways this past storm. One neighbor is older so I did his entire driveway, and the other only has a single stage machine that keeps breaking so I did his EOD and along the mailbox. 

I offered him the use of my Toro 521, but he seems too proud to take the offer.


----------

